# GS Pup sits on his hip



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

My 13 week gsd sits on the side of his hip when he sits. Is this a reason to be concern? He does not show any signs of discomfort. Is this just him being lazy when he sits. I've attached a picture of him sitting and you can see how he's sitting on his side.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Not to worry; they all do that. If you're concerned about how he will do in an organized activity, you'll be able to train him to sit correctly. 

Go to Youtube.com and type in "tab289" in the search bar. This fellow makes short videos about dog training that are fantastic!


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

He's just slouching.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's the puppy haunch (spelling?), they all do it as puppies and will outgrow eventually


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Its comfortable for them now, not sure exactly when they outgrow it but they do.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a sloppy puppy sit.... mine all did it when they were little.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just a lazy puppy sit- all three of ours have done just that. If you can get a true 'sit' on command for a treat, try encouraging that position. They go through so many stages of growth, learning, laziness, etc that if you can get him to sit properly for just a few seconds at this point, there's nothing to worry about. His attention span is probably about 3 seconds so once his bottom hits the floor and he looks up at you, you give him a treat...it's a done deal!


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL... I thought it was just a lazy slouch... Your responses will be comforting to my wife...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arlo is 10 months now. 

Every now and then he'll sit proper. But nearly all the time it's sloppy like photo posted above. 

Ay idea when he grow out of it ? Don't want any hip issues


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are training in obedience, don't reward that sit when you are training. Reposition him and then mark, reward. Otherwise it will be a habit that is hard to correct.


----------

